# Advice Needed with Parental Order



## jabbie1129 (Jul 15, 2013)

I wondered what would happen in a situation where a parental order wasn't applied for within the 6 month time frame?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Jabbie1129

There has been a recent case where the President of the Family Division allowed some parents to apply after the six month deadline. Have a read of this: http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2014/10/03/court-unlocks-nonsensical-law-for-surrogacy-parents-who-miss-six-month-deadline-to-secure-parental-status/

It means that parental orders are no longer off the table after 6 months.

Is your question just hypothetical or is there a reason for asking?

Natalie


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Great news ...the first of many changes,hopefully!


----------

